# Fische verhalten sich komisch nach Filter zuschaltung



## west303 (25. März 2017)

Hi ich habe mein Filter und meine Pumpe wieder an den Teich gebracht und gestern das erste mal eingestellt .

Nun verhalten sich die Fische seltsam in den letzten Tagen waren sie alle schön an der Oberfläche , kaum schalte ich die Pumpe ein sitzen sie alle unten in der Mitte und kommen nicht hoch , nicht mal zum füttern .

Mein Teich ist leicht Nieren förmig cirka 4-5 m3 pumpe ist ne 25watt pumpe mit 6m3 dursatz unter optimalen bedingen , bei mir leistet sie 4 m3 .
Sie ist an der endferntesten stelle zum einlauf    
Cirka 4 Meter entfernt .
Der Einlauf geht über ein Rohrsystem von der Filteranlage zum Teich circa 2 m und endet 10 cm über dem Wasser Spiegel und plätschert dort ein . 

Hat wer ne Idee was die Fische so verstört ?


----------



## troll20 (25. März 2017)

Zum einen bedeutet jede Veränderung Stress und das macht die Tiere immer vorsichtig.
Als weitere Idee würde ich mal die Pumpe hoch ziehen und mal lauschen, evtl. ist die Welle ausgeschlagen und das Ding macht ordentlich Rabatz.
Dann könnten deine Fischlis vor Inbetriebnahme evtl. ein sauerstoffproblem gehabt haben, was sie zur Atmung in die oberen Bereich gedrängt hat. Jetzt wo wieder eine Umwälzung stattfindet ist mehr Sauerstoff auch in den tieferen Bereichen. Aber alles nur Vermutungen da man deinen Teich ja nicht vor Ort sieht.
Noch eine kleine Frage hinter her, den Filter hattest du aber vorher gereinigt, oder?


----------



## tosa (25. März 2017)

ich würde die pumpe kontrollieren.... hast du für die Steckdosen am teich einen fi?


----------



## west303 (25. März 2017)

Also die Fische schwimmen neben der pumpe
Pumpe ist neu Testlauf in der bade Wanne verlief leise .
Pumpe war 6 Monate aus übern Winter .
Ja grob ausgespuhlt vordem Winter .
Wasser hat 10 grad im Moment .
Sauerstoff hm warum sollte da unten keiner sein .


----------



## west303 (25. März 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> ich würde die pumpe kontrollieren.... hast du für die Steckdosen am teich einen fi?




Ja hat ein eigenen Kasten 
Ist aber keine Spannung auf den Wasser war schon mit den Armen drinn


----------



## tosa (25. März 2017)

ok, war nur ein Gedanke. wenn du sie ausmachst sind sie dann nach kurzer zeit wieder normal?


----------



## west303 (25. März 2017)

Ja habe ich gemacht lärmen auch ein Par nach oben zum Futter holen .  Hatte sie mal für 20 min ausgemacht . Kann es am Einlauf liegen vom plätschern ?


----------



## tosa (25. März 2017)

klar, wäre auch eine Möglichkeit....


----------



## west303 (25. März 2017)

Aber kann das das plätschern die so stören 
Ich mein was machen die bei regen  
Oropax ?
Gut wie bekomm ich das den leise eingeleitet 
Hat da wer ein tip


----------



## tosa (25. März 2017)

da ich deinen Teich nicht kenne und somit auch deine Einleitung nicht, kann ich dir da keinen Tipp geben


----------



## west303 (25. März 2017)

Ja habe leider kein Bild zur Hand 
Ich habe von Teich Rand zur Wasser Oberfläche 20 cm Höhen Unterschied.
Ich habe ja gedacht ich könnte das Rohr abewinkeln aber dann stürzt das Wasser ja immer noch nur im Rohr 
Das bringt bestimmt nix .
Oder ich stelle ein großen Teich Pflanzen Topf da unter und lass das Wasser über den topf einlaufen das plätschert schon weniger denke ich


----------



## tosa (25. März 2017)

verlängere das Rohr bis unter den Wasserspiegel, das müßte reichen


----------



## west303 (25. März 2017)

Senkrecht oder meinst du seicht einlaufen lasse ?


----------



## tosa (25. März 2017)

seicht würde ich persönlich wegen der Strömung besser finden


----------



## west303 (25. März 2017)

Ok ich werde es morgen mal testen und berichten 

Dank dir


----------



## Lion (26. März 2017)

west303 schrieb:


> Hi ich habe mein Filter und meine Pumpe wieder an den Teich gebracht und gestern das erste mal eingestellt .
> Nun verhalten sich die Fische seltsam in den letzten Tagen waren sie alle schön an der Oberfläche , kaum schalte ich die Pumpe ein sitzen sie alle unten in der Mitte und kommen nicht hoch , nicht mal zum füttern .
> Hat wer ne Idee was die Fische so verstört ?



Zur Zeit haben wir noch relativ kalte Nächte. Stehendes Wasser ist somit wärmer als bewegtes Wasser.
Ab ca. 10 Grad und kälter gehen die Fische in Ruhestellung (und bei dieser Kälte noch nicht füttern.)

Mein Vorschlag:
-Pumpe relativ hoch im Teich anbringen
-Pumpe über Zeitschaltuhr laufen lassen, ab 12 Uhr Mittags bis ca. 18 Uhr (für die Nacht ausschalten)

Sobald das Wetter wärmer wird, kannst Du die Pumpe immer tiefer im Teich unterbringen und
dann auch immer länger laufen lassen, also dann auch Tag und Nacht. 

Probiere es einmal aus und informiere uns.
Viele Erfolg
Leon


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. März 2017)

Hi West303,

tagsüber stehen meine Fische auch alle an der Wasseroberfläche (da ists nun bei Sonnenschein deutlich wärmer als in der Tiefe), nachts tauchen sie wieder ab weils Wasser oben wieder auskühlt. Durch den Pumpenbetrieb bringst Du ja wieder Bewegung ins Wasser, folglich bildet sich durch die Strömungen keine "dünne" Warmwasserschicht mehr an der Oberfläche. Fischen kann das umwälzen des noch kühleren Wasser aus tieferen Teichregionen durchaus auf dem Appetit schlagen und sie auch unten halten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. März 2017)

da hat man sich gerade mit Leon überschnitten


----------



## west303 (26. März 2017)

Nabend ja hatte ich das heute mittag alles gelesen hätte ich wahrscheinlich einiges erspart.

aber erst mal will ich schildern was ich alles gemacht habe, 
gegen Mittag habe ich die Pumpe ausgeschaltet und nach einer halben stunde stunde schwammen die Fische alle wieder oben im Kreis. 
Da ich am Vormittag festgestellt hatte das meine filter ziemlich am überlaufen waren trotz des groben ausspülens im Herbst, 
habe ich mir gedacht machst die noch mal richtig sauber. 
Dann bin ich mit den ganzen kram in die Waschküche gezogen und habe im alten Waschboddich warmes Wasser eingelassen um die mal gründlich durchzureinigen, ganz zur Freude meier Frau 
und siehe da von außen waren die wohl sauber gegangen im herbst aber von innen waren die noch voll Sand und Schlick. 
Dann in mehren Gängen alle gereinigt.
Nachdem ich damit fertig war , bin ich raus Fische Füttern (nutze das futter von Trikoi für unter 15grad)
und sie haben mäßig gefressen (pumpe ist ja noch aus)
im Anschluss habe ich den Filter wieder zusammengebaut und eingeschaltet dabei habe ich darauf geachtet wie die fische sich beim Pumpen Anlauf verhalten ,
das hatten die fische nicht großartig gemerkt.
Wenig später dann was passier wo das Wasser wieder einlief fische zogen sich zurück.
Also schaltete ich wieder alles aus und habe mit dem Einlauf rum experimentiert das Rohr direct einlaufen lassen war zwar leiser aber das gulckern in dem rohr vom filter her wurde meiner Meinung nach nun in den Teich übertragen, dann versuchte ich was anderes ich habe rund um den Einlauf steine aufgestellt und den zwischen raum mit Buntkies 4-8mm aufgefüllt und dann den Einlauf darüber abgewinkelt das jetzt bedeutend leiser nur ein ganz leichtes plätschern .
Aber die  fische haben sich wieder in den tiefen Teich bereich verzogen .

Und das brachte mich zur Vermutung das es das plätschern doch nicht ist vielleicht.
ja das mit der Wasser Umwälzung hatte ich aber nicht bedacht weil ich ja im glauben war das warme Wasser ist oben das kalte ist unten.
aber vielleicht ist wirklich die Umweltnutzung.
Gut ich werde die pumpe morgen höher setzen und mal die pumpe nur tags über laufen lassen die nächste zeit


----------



## tosa (26. März 2017)

hmmmm, lass die pumpe bitte mal von einem Elektriker überprüfen. ich habe das dumme Gefühl das die Strom in den Teich abgibt (ist nur eine Vermutung). so langsam fällt mir da sonst nichts ein


----------



## west303 (26. März 2017)

Das glaube nicht, weil wie ja oben geschrieben die Fische verhalten sich normal wenn nur die pumpe läuft , hatte ja den Schlauch zum Filter ab  für längere Zeit. Und beim Gehäuse , erdschluß würde der fi auslösen . 
Ich denke eher das es der Lärm in Verbindung mit der Kälte ist ich werde morgen mal messen wie kalt es am Grund ist


----------



## tosa (26. März 2017)

ok, mach mal, irgendwie komisch


----------



## koiteich1 (26. März 2017)

Ich habe zwar keine Idee aber finde die Sache auch komisch.
Das verhalten kenne ich auch nicht
An meinem alten Teich ist das Wasser auch rein geplätschert und da war die Temperatur auch egal.
Hast du die Pumpe mal in einem Behälter laufen lassen ob die da irgendwelche abnormale Geräuche macht??


----------



## west303 (27. März 2017)

morgen ja in der Badewanne hatte  ich sie laufen 
aber wie schon geschrieben wenn die Pumpe nur im Teich Läuft ohne das das Wasser zum filter hoch geht stört es die fische auch nicht


----------



## Lion (27. März 2017)

west303 schrieb:


> Nabend
> ja das mit der Wasser Umwälzung hatte ich aber nicht bedacht weil ich ja im glauben war das warme Wasser ist oben das kalte ist unten.
> Anhang anzeigen 179370



-Im Sommer ist das wärmere Wasser oben und das kältere unten,  

(aber ab einer gewissen Außentemperatur wendet sich das Ganze.)

-Im Winter ist das wärmere Wasser also unten und oben das kältere Wasser oder sogar gefroren.

VG. Leon


----------



## Lion (27. März 2017)

west303 schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das es der Lärm in Verbindung mit der Kälte ist ich werde morgen mal messen wie kalt es am Grund ist



hallo West,  (hast Du auch einen Namen)

Es ist nicht der Lärm vom Wasserfall sondern der Wasserfall, welcher durch die kalte Nachttemperatur
das Wasser noch schneller abkühlt.

 Leon


----------



## Bebel (27. März 2017)

Sofern Dein Filter über der Erdoberfläche liegt, würde ich ihn noch nicht einschalten, solange die Nachttemperaturen noch ab und zu unter dem Gefrierpunkt liegen.
Es ist einfach noch zu kalt. Vor April wird mein Filter (Oberirdisch) nicht aktiviert, die Bioeinheit funktioniert bei diesen Temperaturen sowieso noch nicht.
Dass Deine Fische häufig in der Tiefe sind könnte auch daran liegen, dass sie vielleicht zur Zeit "Besuch" von einem __ Fischreiher bekommen, das ist bei meinen der häufigste Grund, warum sie sich lieber am Boden aufhalten.
LG
Bebel


----------



## west303 (21. Apr. 2017)

Hi
so ich wollte mich mal zuruck melden. 
Mittlerweile hat es sich normalisiert die Fische sind jetzt bei Sonnenschein oben und die tage wo der Teich seine 14c hatte waren sie immer oben (zeitweise hatte ich auch 50 __ Frösche im Teich aber das war nach einer Woche wieder vorbei geblieben ist der Leich)
jetzt wo die Kalten tage sind gehen sie wieder runter, es war wohl wirklich die Temperatur, Überlebt der Froschlaich das eigentlich so 20 bis 30 cm unterwasser?
Mein Name ist Sven Steven.
Nun aber mal eine andere Frage wann schaltet ihr eure UVC Lampen ein jetzt schon oder wartet ihr noch , ich sehe schon leichte Ansätze von faden Algen.


----------



## west303 (21. Apr. 2017)

Fisch __ Reiher hatte ich auch schon habe jetzt aber in 4 meter Höhe über Teich ein Reihernetzt seit letzten sommer ich hoffe das bremst ihn


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2017)

west303 schrieb:


> Ansätze von faden Algen.


Gegen Fadenalgen hilft die UVC überhaupt nicht, die ist nur für Schwebalgen zuständig. Wenn das Wasser also nicht grün gefärbt ist, dann lasse sie aus.


----------



## docjake (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo West,
Du hast hier u.a. einige nicht soooo gute Ratschläge bekommen. Filterpumpe ein und mal ausschalten oder über Zeitschaltuhr laufen lassen, funktioniert nicht. Richtig ist, dass unter 10° Wassertemperatur die Mikroben mit der biologischen Filterung nicht beginnen können und auch nicht wachsen. Ich habe meine Filter dennoch laufen zur rein mechanischen Filterung. Wenn die Wassertemperatur deutlich und konstant über 10° liegt, werden die Filter geimpft mit Bakterien. Diese setzen sich dann im Filter fest aber auch an Bechenwand, Boden, Steinen etc. und beginnen Ihren Job. Am Anfang musst Du engmaschig Nitrat und Nitrit bestimmen. Ich fahre die Filter auch immer mit einem kleinen Fischbesatz ein, da die Mikroben ja auch Substrat als Nahrung brauchen, also Fisch Ausscheidungen. FILTER MÜSSEN DANN UNUNTERBROCHEN LAUFEN! Nach kurzer Zeit des Filterstehens sterben die Sauerstoff abhängigen Mikroben ab, die Anaeroben gewinnen Überhand und das biologische Gleichgewicht ist dauerhaft hin.

Seitens der eigentlichen Problematik: Du hast viel zu viel Hektik in Deine Fischwelt gebracht. Filter an und aus, rein und raus, dies und das umgebaut etc. Mach immer nur eine Veränderung und gib den Fischen Zeit für die Gewöhnung. Wie Du gesehen hast, regelt sich alles von alleine. Geduld ist das Zauberwort!
Gx Jürgen


----------

